# Reviews of IVF clinics in Dublin



## helen73

Hello

I've been looking for reviews of IVF clinics in Dublin and ideally success rates. Is there anything out there? I've had limited success with google searches so far and haven't found much on this board yet (though I haven't looked at all threads).

Thanks for any help.


----------



## NCKB

Hi Helen

Just seen your post so said id reply to you.

I have IVF in the Rotunda Hospital in their unit called the HARI Unit. I found them brill. I first had an appointment with Dr. Mocanu then it went from there and we had our first IVF in 2009 which was successful and our little girl is 2 and a half now. I have frozen embryo's in there and was just about to use them but i had a surprise natural BFP in 2010, we had our 2nd little girl in March this yr... THEN much to our surprise again i am 11 weeks pregnant with our 3rd baby.... so i hope my story is a little help to you. Wishing you every success in your journey 

xxx Nicola xxx


----------



## DE43

Hi Helen
I've used sims for OE and recently DE and I find them really good. Pricey but good.  If you google their website you'll see success rates for both OE and DE. They're also good at in depth investigations, and they do immunes investigations and  support, if you've had a number of failed cycles. Not sure where you are on your IVF journey but hope this helps.


----------



## helen73

Thanks for both the replies - I appreciate you taking the time. I hadn't realised SIMS have some success rate info on their website so that's useful to look at.

We are only at the start of looking at this, but have significant issues and are keen to make the best choice. 

I've found a few threads on boards.ie as well but I haven't seen anything about the Beacon Care fertility centre. I'm looking at them because they offer array CGH (chromosome screening) which might be something we'd want to consider if we got to the stage of having anything to screen. Most of the information on their website relates to their UK branches.

Anyway thanks again.


----------



## elsph

Hi. Just saw your post. We are with the Merrion Fertility Clinic and they are amazing. Really professional, polite, have obviously read your notes and consider you as a person. I can't recommend them highly enough. We're with them for IVF. I'm confident I'll be looked after there.

Obviously everyone is different but we had all our tests done at the HARI and whilst I had no issues with the medical opinions of the staff there, I found the medical staff to be at best impersonal and at times downright rude. The secretary is lovely, though.

Good luck and do your research well - I wish I had!


----------



## sparkledreams

Hi,

Just wanted to give my experience. I think Sims are fantastic. They seem to be the clinic everyone ends up at in Ireland if things failed in other clinics are they have more progressive tests and treatments. For example, they deal with immune issues which some other clinics don't believe in and they also offer IMSI for severe male factor issues. I think they are the only clinic in Ireland at the moment offering that. I am with Dr Omar and he is brilliant. Couldn't fault him. Excellent doctor and excellent bed side manner.

There is a TTC with Assistance board on http://www.weddingsonline.ie/discussion/ttc-with-assistance-f41.html which is quite active and might be useful. There is a IVF thread and also a Sims thread with lots of posts you could read through for some good advice from girls who have went down this road.

Other things to consider are how easy it is for you to get to the clinic....

Best of luck with your decision.

PS As far as I am aware, Beacon still don't have their full license so you may have to travel to one of their clinics in the UK, Manchester or Nottingham etc. You will be able to do scans there but I think the rest of the treatment will have to be done in UK but I'm open to correction on that


----------



## helen73

Thanks for the responses. I don't know anyone in Ireland looking into this type of stuff so it is great to have a place where there are people in similar situations.

Not sure what we are going to do next. We had all our tests done with Merrion (and generally found them good - I just wanted to consider all options since we originally went with MFC for tests because it was the closest to us). This recently included a trial stimulation cycle which wasn't successful (poor/no response) so IVF at MFC is not an option for us unless we use donor eggs and that's something we don't want to do. Time to do some research on poor response and what can be done and whether it's worth a chance or not.

Good luck to the rest of you and thanks again.


----------

